# If only I could have one more day.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess everyone says that.

It's coming up on two years, and still I cannot stop the flow of tears whenever I'm alone. There is an actual physical pain from my grief, but it's nothing to what's going on inside. I loved this dog like I've loved no other, and it's cruel we had such a short time together. 

Someone made an unintentionally cruel comment about her today, and I just couldn't do it anymore, i needed to vent some of my grief out.. It's not her fault she was bred into this world by uncaring people, they are what made her what she was and who caused so many people this horrible pain.

This dog was my heart and soul and I will be blessed to ever have another like her.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Sometimes, mosttimes, a short time with a great dog is better than a lifetime with most people.

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I feel it too, almost three years later and I can cry at the drop of a hat over the loss of my Chelsea Girl.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

:rip:I feel the exact same way about my Cash. It never gets easier. I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl. I am sorry she is gone from this world too soon.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am sorry for the pain that you are going through 

I have to say she is absolutley gorgeous. And she has such a kind sweet face, a face that you just fall in love with!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I would give almost anything for another day with Remo. He was taken from me so suddenly, and I still cry for him on a daily basis. Remo was my soul dog and I don't think I will ever recover from his loss. 

Please know that you are not alone with your feelings of grief.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your pain :hugging:

I found a few things (collars, bed) recently from my girls and I cried too...been 6 years. 

She will always be with you in your heart and soul, little comfort but she's still here.


----------



## Heidi1068 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too know how it feels to lose your soul dog. I lost my soul dog 13 years ago and even to this day it still hurts like it just happened. I also just lost my first show pug 3 weeks ago yesterday so I can totally understand how you feel. I still cry every time I hear the song by Diamond Rio " One More Day". In the song he is asking for one more day with his loved one and what he would give up for it. Awesome song !


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I lost mine 3 years in April. It still hurts. That is why it is hard for me to read some of the rainbow bridges post.

The hurt shows how much you loved and were loved....


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for the pain you are having. It will never go away and to have one last day would be something I would give just about anything to have. Seems like everyone has a special dog in their lives and I always thought, all my dogs have been great, do I have a special one? Nash was the one. Just been over a year and I still have trouble dealing with it, his loss has really affected my life. I have been very depressed this past year and I don't know if I'll ever be as happy as I was.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Eva von Selah said:


> Sometimes, mosttimes, a short time with a great dog is better than a lifetime with most people.
> *So incredibly true.*
> 
> 
> ...


*It just never goes away.*


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I just can't hear the song "Far Away" without becoming a human waterspout.. What gets me is two days before she left I just looked at her and thought how lost I would be when she finally died. And I was very thankful that I wouldn't have to face it for a decade or more.. It's just cruelly ironic that I had to merely hours after that.

She was my girl, plain and simple and I feel like I've lost a best friend. 

I grieve for Dutch, my 15yo lady who died in agony from bloat. But I grieve because she suffered in the end.. she led a long happy life. 

My girl didn't.. She had one year of a decent life and was only just reaching her prime. That is what hurts so bad.. if I had to kill her for a physical illness or injury, it would be easier. But it was a sickness of the mind that took her. She was healthy and so happy 90% of the time. That 10% was 10% too much.


A little Bulldog named Roxy is tearing my heart to pieces right now. She is a wonderful dog and she reminds me so strongly of my girl it's amazing.. And I can't save her either, she needs a home.. she lives a miserable life and it's nigh impossible to find a good home for a dog like her. I couldn't take on a cat right now, much less a high strung DA bulldog.. And I'm pretty sure I will have to see her die too. It's making life hard right now, it's like reliving what happened two years ago, trying desperately to save her for months and in the end failing. 


I'm sorry all of you guys who are feeling the same. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I hope with all of my heart and soul there is an afterlife and they are waiting for us, but I'm the pessimist here.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I can't say how many times I have wished this myself. It will be 2 years in February since I lost Layla and I'm crying my eyes out here.


----------



## CMVance (Feb 7, 2011)

I am unable to read these posts without crying. We lost our beautiful 10 year old German Shepherd Tascha 03-18-10, two weeks to the day after her 10th birthday from cancer. She had developed hemangiosarcoma in her spleen and when we discovered it, she was bleeding internally and was severely anemic. The cancer had also invaded her liver. We got her the surgery to remove her spleen and she came home from the hospital the day after her birthday. She made an amazing recovery from her surgery that even impressed the vet. On her last day, I took her out for a walk and she just laid down in the yard and gave me a look that I KNEW meant our time was growing short. We rushed her back to the vet and found out that the tumor in her liver had ruptured and she was bleeding severely into her belly. She had already been through so much with the first surgery that we made the heart wrenching decision to have her euthanized. We were there with her to the end when she went peacefully. We were told her when she woke up again she would be all better.
It will be a year March 18th since she passed away, and I still feel just as devastated as the day it happened. We have since gotten another German Shepherd (Kenzie) and a little Black Lab puppy that go a long way toward filling the void that Tascha left, but she is and always will be in our hearts. Holding on to the memories and the good times with Tascha, and the love that Kenzie and Nero have for us is all that helps me keep the tears at bay. I don't think the pain ever does completely heal though.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

me either!! I am so sorry for your losses.
I was just crying, literally crying today because my Great Dane ,Max, is slowly spiraling downward. I know his time is near, when my best friend dies I will be crushed. 
I know I will be here crying with you all, and I am scared I will not handle his death well.
I have had him 9 years, longer than my 8 year marriage with my husband or any dog I have now.
He is truly my best , best friend, I am so sorry you have lost yours.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had two soul dogs (Chan and Thor, 40 years apart) and have lost both of them in tragic ways. It's a good thing I still have Freya or, so help me, I'd never let my heart go again to another fur baby. It's just soooooooo heartbreaking. I sympathize with you, my dear.


----------

